# Lisi's new frock



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It suits her personality perfectly! Marti (Tanner Togs) Todd whipped up this little vest w/a pleated skirt which is perfect on a smaller pup. Sometimes the dresses overwhelm her. . . . we LOVE it!


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

OMG, that is super cute!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How cute! That looks like a great design that Marti does. I bet Lisi looks adorable in it.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Super cute, can’t wait to see a picture of your baby in it!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just adorable! Love it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh how cute. Black is one of my favorite colors to see on a malt. Red and purple are my others, it just makes them pop


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi
Love Lisi's cute new frock & the saying on it is perfect for her too! 💕
When you get a chance PLEASE post a picture of her in it. 
I have been looking for an update on Kitzi and have-not seen one so I am hoping that means he didn't have to go to the vet & is dong better this week. 🙏
Stay warm! I heard its SNOWING in TX! ⛄
🐶🐾🌷


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Paulann for asking about Kitzel. He has an appt. on Wed. AM for an ultrasound of the entire abdominal area. I will post when I know something. Prayers appreciated! I can't go in w/him so hopefully he will be the sweetie that he is for them. Since he has a heart issue sedation is not the best idea but they may have to give him a sedative if he doesn't cooperate.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So cute! Lisi will look adorable in that outfit.
i forget i have so many dresses for my girls, let alone i bought a huge inventory of beautiful coats from a high end boutique that closed 🤦🏻‍♀️This post motivates me to pull everything out and start dressing them again.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Paulann for asking about Kitzel. He has an appt. on Wed. AM for an ultrasound of the entire abdominal area. I will post when I know something. Prayers appreciated! I can't go in w/him so hopefully he will be the sweetie that he is for them. Since he has a heart issue sedation is not the best idea but they may have to give him a sedative if he doesn't cooperate.


Sandi, 
Praying this morning that Kitzi will be relaxed, cooperative and "sweet" for his ultrasound appointment. AND for the results.
I will be watching for your update. 🙏
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I love it. I wish I had those skills. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Paulann for asking about Kitzel. He has an appt. on Wed. AM for an ultrasound of the entire abdominal area. I will post when I know something. Prayers appreciated! I can't go in w/him so hopefully he will be the sweetie that he is for them. Since he has a heart issue sedation is not the best idea but they may have to give him a sedative if he doesn't cooperate.


I’ll be praying for Kitzel Sandi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all. . . he did great---no sedative necessary. He is such a sweet boy. We had to wait for an hour in the car but that is ok. No issues showed up so good news---now to do blood work. It is possible it is just the arthritis or his eyes (he has cataracts) or his heart issue. I will wait a while to do blood work as his dental should be around March 13th so don't want to do anything again. They told me to just keep observing & hopefully w/time we can figure out what is what.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> It suits her personality perfectly! Marti (Tanner Togs) Todd whipped up this little vest w/a pleated skirt which is perfect on a smaller pup. Sometimes the dresses overwhelm her. . . . we LOVE it!


So cute!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!
Lainie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You started something. Marie had Marti make an identical ons for Casper.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I did! Purposely! Marti is thinking of including me as her new marketing manager!  I LOVE it that our pups are all full of vinegar & spit! We will need to get a group photo one day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> You started something. Marie had Marti make an identical ons for Casper.


Not identical, I did leave the skirt off. Somehow, I didn't think Casper would like that!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Not identical, I did leave the skirt off. Somehow, I didn't think Casper would like that!!



You'd be surprised, since moving here to Massachusetts, he has become quite the liberal on such matters. His vest does look great. You know how much I love black. Snowball has one too. The three of them would make quite the site. I love it Marti, thank you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> You'd be surprised, since moving here to Massachusetts, he has become quite the liberal on such matters. His vest does look great. You know how much I love black. Snowball has one too. The three of them would make quite the site. I love it Marti, thank you.


You're very welcome, Walter. I love to make cute outfits for Casper. 

BTW, I had a Tanner Tog customer who had a little boy but she ordered a dress for him. Why? Said everyone thought he was girl anyway, he may as well wear cute dresses!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> You're very welcome, Walter. I love to make cute outfits for Casper.
> 
> BTW, I had a Tanner Tog customer who had a little boy but she ordered a dress for him. Why? Said everyone thought he was girl anyway, he may as well wear cute dresses!


Both Casper and Lucky are gender neutral names, so that's no help


----------

